# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Возвращение [2003, Россия, драма]

## JAHolper

_Не поздно ли?_
Страна: Россия
Год: 2003
Жанр: драма
Режиссёр: Андрей Звягинцев

В ролях: Константин Лавроненко, Владимир Гарин, Иван Добронравов, Наталия Вдовина...

Описание: В жизни двух братьев неожиданно возникает отец, знакомый им только по фотографии десятилетней давности. Появление странного, чужого для них человека переворачивает их жизнь, и заставляет взглянуть на неё с другой стороны.

*Смотреть фильм онлайн:*

----------


## JAHolper

Через несколько месяцев после съёмок фильма "Возвращение", актёр Владимир Гарин утонул.

----------

